# Moving to Baja



## lclegris (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello, I was born and raised in Brazil and in 1966 moved to California, at the age of 16. In the year 2000 when I was 50 years old I became a US citizen. I don't know why I waited so long, just didn't think it was all that important until my husband and children had American passports and I didn't. 
I just turned 63 and retired from a real estate career and a 30 year marriage, well, not necessarily in that order. We've been separated now for two and a half years and I had an amazing journey of healing myself. :angel:
Last August I was fortunate to have had an invitation to go to Baja California, Rosarito Beach area for a few days. I'm not a stranger of the area since in the late 80's and early 90's our family spent 4-6 weeks every summer camping by La Fonda at the Outdoors Resorts of America RV Campground. They were the best of times.... But as time went on, our children got older and busier and the camping trips nonexistent. I've always loved that area but never thought about going back. Since August now, I've traveled down 3 different times and have since made the decision to relocate to that area by January 2013. I'm planning to go on the 180 day tourist permit and once settled in Rosarito apply for the working permit. Although retired here, i'm not quite ready for a rocking chair. I'm very excited about it and can't wait to get back there again.
It's not only a beautiful place to live, I will still be close to my family, which is very important to me. I would love to hear from the Rosarito area expats about their experiences living there. Thanks for reading my post. Lucy
PS. Thank you support team


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

:welcome:

Good luck with your move.


----------



## bajabound2005 (Nov 3, 2012)

check out Ensenada and surrounding area before committing to Rosarito....


----------

